# Arroz Mexicana, This is the Classic Mexican Rice



## chilerelleno

I know a lot of people that have looked for and had a hard time finding a good Mexican Rice recipe.
The stuff you get in your average Mexican restaurant is usually sub-par, dry and flavorless
It's made many hours, if not days before, and made from a commercial mix.

Well here is one straight from home, when I rented a room from one of my good friends and his family, a Mexican family.
I learned some great recipes living in that household and I'm sharing some here, such as my Chile Rellenos.
More to come, enjoy.

*Arroz Mexicana aka Mexican Rice*

_1lb=2c uncooked rice
1c chopped or diced onion
1-2c chopped or diced bell pepper
1/2c diced or minced green chiles (optional)
1T garlic, minced
1.5c tomato puree, I prefer to use any of the various flavored Rotels, 1can pureed in the blender.  You can use any salsa casera too.
3C chicken stock
1/2C lard or cooking oil, bacon grease is my favorite for added flavor
Salt, Cumin, Cayenne, Mexican Oregano_

In a large stock pot add oil, bring to medium high heat.
Add rice and saute till opaque and golden.
Add onion, bell pepper and garlic and continue to saute till the onion softens a little.
Add chicken stock and tomato puree and spices, stir well.
Bring to boil, then lower heat to a fast simmer, simmer covered for 25-30 minutes.
When done stir to combine before serving.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016







And a couple shots of different pots


----------



## tropics

Chile Big thanks and why this post didn't get any response is beyond me

Richie

Points for sharing


----------



## chilerelleno

Appreciate it Richie.


----------



## mike5051

Thanks for that recipe Chile!  Do you cover the pot while simmering?

Mike


----------



## chilerelleno

mike5051 said:


> Thanks for that recipe Chile!  Do you cover the pot while simmering?
> 
> Mike


Thank you, you're welcome and yes'sir.


----------



## mneeley490

Is that 1lb of cooked or uncooked rice?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Wow, totally missed this CR!  Thanks so much for the great tutorial & recipe....  Much appreciated!  Thanks Richie for bumping this up!


----------



## chilerelleno

mneeley490 said:


> Is that 1lb of cooked or uncooked rice?


Uncooked, 1lb = 2C uncooked rice.


----------



## chilerelleno

Gentlemen, thanks for the replies and points.
Guess this thread was a real sleeper until now.

All sorts of good things the Mexicans do with rice, here are two...
Halve the tomato puree and add a cup of frozen mixed veggies, _'Garden Style Mexican Rice._
Take the liquid from cooking Black Beans and use it to cook the rice, _'Arroz Negro'._


----------



## mneeley490

I'm making it at this moment! I just happened to have all the ingredients.


----------



## akila324

Looks delicious! Will definitely need to try this!


----------



## mneeley490

Akila324 said:


> Looks delicious! Will definitely need to try this!


It is!













20170827_171255.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 27, 2017






Much better than I've had in a Mexican restaurant. Thanks, Chile!


----------



## chilerelleno

mneeley490 said:


> I'm making it at this moment! I just happened to have all the ingredients.





mneeley490 said:


> 20170827_171255.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mneeley490
> __ Aug 27, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better than I've had in a Mexican restaurant. Thanks, Chile!


My pleasure to share, glad you like it.
Points for trying it out.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Well at least I'm not the only one who missed this post!!

Ive been trying to get some good Mexican fried rice ever since I quit hauling produce out of California and Arizona.

I'll absolutely be making this.  I'll let you know what we think--could probably tell you now but then I wouldn't have the pleasure of making it.

Gary


----------



## chopsaw

Well I did a Google search for Mexican rice . This thread was 3rd from the top . Made this tonight for supper with tacos and nachos . Fantastic recipe . Thanks Chile , big hit . 
Chop


----------



## chilerelleno

GaryHibbert said:


> Well at least I'm not the only one who missed this post!!
> 
> Ive been trying to get some good Mexican fried rice ever since I quit hauling produce out of California and Arizona.
> 
> I'll absolutely be making this.  I'll let you know what we think--could probably tell you now but then I wouldn't have the pleasure of making it.
> 
> Gary


Late to the party here... Just a little.
Ya ever get the chance to try it out Gary?


chopsaw said:


> Well I did a Google search for Mexican rice . This thread was 3rd from the top . Made this tonight for supper with tacos and nachos . Fantastic recipe . Thanks Chile , big hit .
> Chop


Chop, I'm glad y'all tried it and liked it.

*Liked* for making it.


----------



## chopsaw

chilerelleno said:


> Chop, I'm glad y'all tried it and liked it.


It was great . It's our go to now . Easy ,,, can't get a good store bought . Thanks again .


----------



## GaryHibbert

chilerelleno said:


> Late to the party here... Just a little.
> Ya ever get the chance to try it out Gary?



Not yet.  I left for the log haul and have only been back for a bit now.
I was just going over your recipe.  Half a cup of oil for 2 cups of rice seems an awful lot.  Do you drain off the excess before adding the chicken stock????  Just asking 'cause I don't want to screw this up.
Gary


----------



## indaswamp

I'm going to make this next time we do fish tacos...Looks awesome! Thanks for posting Chile!


----------



## idahopz

Looks great! Throw in pollo and I'm all in


----------



## chilerelleno

I'm eyeballing that measurement, but it doesn't seem too much.

The rice/onions absorbs it as you saute it, and the excess keeps the finished product nice and moist.
Get the rice opaque then add the onion to soften.
Once the onion softens add the garlic and then get the rice to a nice golden color.

Use bacon grease for even more flavor.


----------



## chilerelleno

indaswamp said:


> I'm going to make this next time we do fish tacos...Looks awesome! Thanks for posting Chile!





idahopz said:


> Looks great! Throw in pollo and I'm all in


Thanks, and do try it, a great authentic Mexican rice.
You can throw in some cubed or shredded meat, but add a little extra water or tomato puree to keep it from drying the rice out.


----------



## chopsaw

GaryHibbert said:


> Half a cup of oil for 2 cups of rice seems an awful lot.


That was my thought as well , but made it as posted , and I think it needs that amount .


----------



## mneeley490

chopsaw said:


> That was my thought as well , but made it as posted , and I think it needs that amount .


Yep, I had the same concerns, but it is just right. Wonderful flavor; I've got to make this again soon.


----------



## GaryHibbert

chopsaw said:


> That was my thought as well , but made it as posted , and I think it needs that amount .





mneeley490 said:


> Yep, I had the same concerns, but it is just right. Wonderful flavor; I've got to make this again soon.



OK.  Thanks guys.  I'll make it as posted.  Just seemed like a lot.
Gary


----------



## forvols

OHH another recipe I will be trying. We do a lot of rice, and this one will fit in nicely vs my other version of Mexican rice. Nicely done sir. Thank you.


----------



## Xendau

Im so happy to have a very "traditional" Jaliscan (State of Jalisco, Mexico) girlfriend. Pretty sure she is going to be my wife! She taught me how to make Mexican rice, and it is very close to this recipe.

She and her mom dont use the additional spices or bell pepper, but they sound good in there. Maybe we will try and alter her mom's recipe (and not tell mom) lol

+1 to you my friend for keeping it traditional


----------



## chilerelleno

Xendau said:


> Im so happy to have a very "traditional" Jaliscan (State of Jalisco, Mexico) girlfriend. Pretty sure she is going to be my wife! She taught me how to make Mexican rice, and it is very close to this recipe.
> 
> She and her mom dont use the additional spices or bell pepper, but they sound good in there. Maybe we will try and alter her mom's recipe (and not tell mom) lol
> 
> +1 to you my friend for keeping it traditional


Aww schucks man, thank you.
I was taught traditional and will try to keep it that way.
A good wife is a treasure, especially one that can cook, snatch that one up for sure.


----------



## mneeley490

Xendau said:


> Im so happy to have a very "traditional" Jaliscan (State of Jalisco, Mexico) girlfriend. Pretty sure she is going to be my wife! She taught me how to make Mexican rice, and it is very close to this recipe.



Congrats! We go to Puerto Vallarta in Jalisco every year. Lots of pretty girls and great food down there!


----------



## forvols

I made this a few nights ago added cumin/chili pwd and used tomato paste and can of green chilies..without a doubt the best Mexican rice I have had or made. Its a keeper and so easy to make.


----------



## chilerelleno

forvols said:


> I made this a few nights ago added cumin/chili pwd and used tomato paste and can of green chilies..without a doubt the best Mexican rice I have had or made. Its a keeper and so easy to make.


Thank you, glad you enjoy it.


----------



## chinanick

Will try it, very similar to my recipe


----------



## chopsaw

Made it again tonight . Using what ever peppers are ready from the garden . Tonight it was a red jalapeno , a green bell and a garden salsa .


----------



## LanceR

Hey, Chile


That looks like a great recipe.  It'll be on the table tonight....

Do you have a preference for the type of rice?  We have 6-7 kinds in the pantry....


----------



## chilerelleno

LanceR said:


> Hey, Chile
> 
> 
> That looks like a great recipe.  It'll be on the table tonight....
> 
> Do you have a preference for the type of rice?  We have 6-7 kinds in the pantry....


Great, I do believe you'll love it.
It doesn't really matter, a plain'ol Jasmine or Basmati rice will do.
 I definitely wouldn't use any of the more expensive grains, like Aroborio, Nano, Carnaroli or etc.


----------



## LanceR

Thanks.  We have an extra long grain Basmati that my wife really likes so I'll use that.  Everything else is either in the pantry or garden.  I'll use a couple jalapenos to add some heat.  And we have some black been soup to go with it.....

And I'm stuffing peppers for the freezer tomorrow or the next day so this my be a good starting point for the filling.


----------



## Xendau

chilerelleno said:


> Aww schucks man, thank you.
> I was taught traditional and will try to keep it that way.
> A good wife is a treasure, especially one that can cook, snatch that one up for sure.





 chilerelleno
 - So true! She loves that I can cook... Her mom, who speaks hardly any English, loves Lucille's (BBQ Joint) here in Cali. I hate the place. Well she has been tasting my Que now, and she says she'll never go back to Lucille's. lol

Her mom and I trade dishes, she has my girlfriend bring me food and I send her food. I used to be a chef (for a brief moment after culinary school)... Thinking about trying to make some close to authentic Mexican dishes with smoked meats from the pit.

My girl loves the fact anytime there is a need for stock, I make it from scratch. I dont like to use the store stuff. I use it in everything, there is almost always a pot of stock going 2 days out of the week in our place.


----------



## zippy12

Wait! I missed this?
Chili big thanks for posting this!

I will alter it to include Red Beans  - Goya red beans and rice

This might convert to the Instant Pot easily - What rice is used - long or short grain?

Wooops yea just read above...  for the IP I am using the basmati for sure...


----------



## chilerelleno

It anyone isn't sure about spices in this rice, they can cheat, and cheat well by using two packets of _Sazon Goya_ -Amarillo Arroz aka Yellow Rice


----------



## Xendau

@zippy12 - My lady and her mom (Mexican) have always used regular white long grain. She liked the basmati when we used it (all we had one time). Her mom, being a mom, disapproved. lol



 chilerelleno
  - I find that Sazon Goya - Yellow Rice is too salty for me. But I use very little salt in all my cooking.


----------



## tjdcorona

OK ----also going to borrow the rice and bean recipe! Me Recuerda a mis abuelas !!


----------



## chilerelleno

tjdcorona said:


> OK ----also going to borrow the rice and bean recipe! Me Recuerda a mis abuelas !!


I'm pretty sure Grandma would approve.


----------



## devildawg

Made a 1/2 portion last night to test for flavor and effectiveness as we need to bring some to a party this coming Friday. Kudos Chilirelleno, another great one. Points Awarded. 

Changes we made: 
Had to use veggie oil instead of bacon grease
Used a couple of small red bell peppers and one jalapeños from garden
Added some leftover smoked chicken meat once plated for some meat, I wanted the rice to have its true flavor.


----------



## chilerelleno

devildawg said:


> Made a 1/2 portion last night to test for flavor and effectiveness as we need to bring some to a party this coming Friday. Kudos Chilirelleno, another great one. Points Awarded.
> 
> Changes we made:
> Had to use veggie oil instead of bacon grease
> Used a couple of small red bell peppers and one jalapeños from garden
> Added some leftover smoked chicken meat once plated for some meat, I wanted the rice to have its true flavor.


Excellent, glad y'all like the recipe.


----------



## jdmarti1

I make something very similar to this - but if I am feeling adventurous, I start by putting the rice in the smoker for a couple of hours on a grill mat.  You can't believe the taste.


----------



## chopsaw

@Plinsc  thanks for the like in post 34 . Make this rice , it's fantastic . We love it .


----------



## Ishi

Saving this recipe for a later date! Looks easy to make and delicious


----------



## chilerelleno

Ishi said:


> Saving this recipe for a later date! Looks easy to make and delicious


Thanks,
it is easy and delicious, I hope you like it.


----------

